# buserelin nasel spray



## *star*1 (Jan 7, 2009)

im sorry if this sounds like a silly question  im about to start taking the buserlin nasel spray on 25th and was wodering if when taking this if i should use the same nostril all the time or alternate? or does it matter?
i was sure at my info evening they said to alternate but on info with the nasel spray it say's use 1 nostril?

sorry again. thanks.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Star,

I'd follow the instructions from the clinic  usually most treatment schedules use alternate nostrils.

I know the product info for Suprecur says use one nostril but the info for Suprefact says alternate nostrils   . Both contain buserelin and are made by the same company!!!   Its possible that the original trials with Suprefact just used one nostril and thats why it says that on the leaflet; but it honestly doesn't matter 

All the best for treatment    
Maz x


----------

